# Haswell Mini-ITX motherboard with Thunderbolt?



## niemion (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi

Do you know of any M-ITX mainboards that has Thunderbolt?

Secondly, have you seen any with four memory slots so it's possible to feature it with 32GB RAM?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 3, 2013)

You're going to be hard pressed to find a mITX with 4 RAM slots- there is just no room for it.


----------



## niemion (Jun 3, 2013)

What about room for Thunderbolt connectivity?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2013)

niemion said:


> What about room for Thunderbolt connectivity?



Should be plenty if they decide to add Thunderbolt. Not sure which one supports though


----------



## niemion (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually shocked that so few of the Z87 boards includes Thunderbolt. In Europe I have only been able to find boards without Thunderbolt in stock so far.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 4, 2013)

niemion said:


> I'm actually shocked that so few of the Z87 boards includes Thunderbolt. In Europe I have only been able to find boards without Thunderbolt in stock so far.



Not many use Thnderbolt, and mITX caters to a crowd small enough already


----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2013)

niemion said:


> I'm actually shocked that so few of the Z87 boards includes Thunderbolt. In Europe I have only been able to find boards without Thunderbolt in stock so far.



It's the same with all boards no matter the size. Thunderbolt is/would be good for many things but market adoption is slow to the point of non existant.


----------



## maijaron (Jun 4, 2013)

hi there, i am new to this board and have a first question: Just had my birthday and wanna get me a new pc for that. I love to play ego shooters like crisis. I just got new sennheiser headphones last month. Now i am just looking for motherboard with good audio quality?


----------



## niemion (Jun 4, 2013)

maijaron said:


> hi there, i am new to this board and have a first question: Just had my birthday and wanna get me a new pc for that. I love to play ego shooters like crisis. I just got new sennheiser headphones last month. Now i am just looking for motherboard with good audio quality?



Have a look at Anandtechs Z87 preview: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6970/...asus-gigabyte-asrock-msi-ecs-biostar-and-evga

I could suggest Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 or ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero, but check out the preview yourself.


----------



## niemion (Jun 4, 2013)

So do you know of any m-ATX boards that has Thunderbolt?


----------



## maijaron (Jun 5, 2013)

niemion said:


> Have a look at Anandtechs Z87 preview: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6970/...asus-gigabyte-asrock-msi-ecs-biostar-and-evga
> 
> I could suggest Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 or ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero, but check out the preview yourself.



Thanks for the reply. I just realized i was in the wrong thread. sorry for that. I will open another topic then.


----------

